# Kontakt Sample Library Idea: Ethnic Dance Steps



## GSO (Apr 7, 2016)

I came up with the idea of Ethnic Dance Steps from watching my copy of Riverdance
Here are some ideas of dance steps that I would want in a potential Library(that I don't know how to code):

American Tap:


Irish Hard shoe:


Spanish Flamenco:


...if you can think of other stuff PM me(or anything really).


----------



## Lindon (Apr 7, 2016)

Perhaps start with the KSP manual?


----------



## d.healey (Apr 7, 2016)

If you can get the samples I can help with coding


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 8, 2016)

I've done this for a couple of jobs over the years, I used what I had available in my licensed sfx library and did a down and dirty Kontakt patch by splitting out idividual samples and short sequences. Not very scientifically done, but I was able to recreate a very convincing performance to music for some radio spots. Tap might be tougher


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 10, 2016)

The difficult part is getting great samples. They can easily become too clacky or too thumpy without the right shoe, floor combination. Most of these examples are a stage floor, raised hardwood, but having other surfaces would be helpful, along with many articulations (toe, heel, flat, stomp, scuff, double tap, scrape up, ect.) in a dry yet pleasant sounding space (an empty theater will be too reverberant). A score stage or foley stage with flooring options might work best.

Then to get the Riverdance Group sound you would have to experiment with editing layers, or hire a room of dancers and hope they are all brilliant!  The interface could be handled like a drum interface, with midi performances that play back the samples in realistic sounding performances. Sounds like a great challenge. PM me if your really up for it, there are a few ways to get started without breaking the bank.


----------



## bupper (Apr 12, 2016)

I play regularly with a troup of irish dancers so easily possible to record the tapping if anyone is interested. Could be a great project


----------

